
Topsoil Re-Uptake of CO2 Is a Major Solution to Climate Progression - sova
http://practicalhuman.org/climate/b1a93a2fc
======
hinkley
I don’t think it’s an accident that many civilizations are built on annual
crops. People who could move into an area and be fruitful in a few years have
an advantage against invaders, or when invading.

We have selected many of the civilizations that relied heavily on cultivating
perennials out of existence. And in the case of California we didn’t even see
that cultivation was even happening.

Why does this matter here? Because the bulk (by landmass) of our crops are
adapted to recently cleared land. In most places that means degrading the soil
from day one to keep our chosen plants on top. There is almost no carbon above
ground, and what is below ground declines every year.

Pumping more into the ground only solves part of the problem. It’s a start,
but not the whole story.

~~~
sova
please add any developed thoughts you may have on the matter!

~~~
hinkley
I’m mostly alluding to Restoration Agriculture by Mark Shepard, and drawing on
Tending the Wild, M Kat Anderson.

------
mhkool
yup, Allan Savory talked about this in his TED talk and has already converted
15 million acres of desert to grass lands. He calculated that if all deserts
are converted to grass lands, the CO2 problem is gone.

~~~
sova
fantastic

------
AnimalMuppet
I presume the title is a typo. Prorgression? Even dictionary.com doesn't know
what that is.

The actual title of the page is... um... well, it doesn't seem to have one.

~~~
sova
thank you for pointing that out

